# JD2010 Hydraulics Issue External Gear Pump Replaced



## JD2010WE (Nov 13, 2018)

I have a JD 2010 Row Crop Tractor and have been doing some work to it. I bough it used and it came with an external gear Hydraulic pump geared to the lower PTO shaft. The pump was old and I noticed a crack in the aluminum casting and decided to replace the pump. It was a Webster HP and replace with same. The bucket and lift were working when the oil was in the lines but now with the new pump there is no lift or bucket swing. The rear PTO is working but the lift cylinder for the snowblower too does not move. I have considered an air lock but reading on line it seems the air lock will work it self out after a few cycles of the system, which I have done and still no lift. I am looking for feedback as to problem solve. She's old and I have really paid some extra attention to her to get her running smooth which is what she does now. I am new to the forum and tractors for that matter and asking for some feedback.
Thanks in advance


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Verify the pump rotation is correct.


----------



## JD2010WE (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks RC, I called the company and described the situation and they seem to agree with you based on the explanation of the symptoms. The old pump must have had the same thing done, and there should have been a stamp in the casting to indicate the reverse gearing. Pump comes off this weekend and they said they would fix it no cost. Thanks for the feedback RC most appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you JD2010WE. Pop over the the "Introductions" section and tell us a little about yourself and your tractor.
Cheers


----------

